
SortedList – Keeping Items in order - belvi
http://belvi.xyz/posts/recyclerview-sortedlist/index.html
======
arjun27
Correct link: [http://belvi.xyz/posts/recyclerview-
sortedlist](http://belvi.xyz/posts/recyclerview-sortedlist)

